# Fraudulent activity



## Tonio1 (Jul 8, 2020)

I have a message saying that I'm being flagged for fraudulent activity. I haven't done anything fraudulent. I've phone uber asking what it means and they said that I've been cancelling trips. How is cancelling trips fraudulent?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Cancelling Eats deliveries after picking up the food? 😃


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ummmm... im probably the worse person to explain shuffling but since I'm one of the first ones to respond, here it goes.

They think you tricked customers into waiting out the timer so you can collect a cancel fee without having to do the ride.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Ummmm... im probably the worse person to explain shuffling but since I'm one of the first ones to respond, here it goes.
> 
> They think you tricked customers into waiting out the timer so you can collect a cancel fee without having to do the ride.


i.e. stealing &#128514;&#128519;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Ummmm... im probably the worse person to explain shuffling but since I'm one of the first ones to respond, here it goes.
> 
> They think you tricked customers into waiting out the timer so you can collect a cancel fee without having to do the ride.


The ones who intentionally shuffle by hiding their cars just outside of view (around a corner and whatnot) are too just over the line for my liking, but the ones who shuffle "rides" while riding in a friend's car or while walking around the mall or someplace are something else.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Ummmm... im probably the worse person to explain shuffling but since I'm one of the first ones to respond, here it goes.
> 
> They think you tricked customers into waiting out the timer so you can collect a cancel fee without having to do the ride.


They don't deactivate you for shuffling.

Ask me how I know &#128520;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> They don't deactivate you for shuffling.
> 
> Ask me how I know &#128520;


Lol, they do make a dollar off it it.


----------



## Tonio1 (Jul 8, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> They don't deactivate you for shuffling.
> 
> Ask me how I know &#128520;


They've threatened to deactivate my account permanently if it happens again


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Tonio1 said:


> They've threatened to deactivate my account permanently if it happens again


Stop stealing shit then&#128514;

Im kidding. To each their own when it comes to intentional shuffling (theft). If you were doing that then I'd say you need to not do it anymore and come up with another angle. Ever heard of longhauling?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Tonio1 said:


> They've threatened to deactivate my account permanently if it happens again


If your real name is "Antonio", you should have picked, like, ANTonio as your screen name.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

@Tonio1 Are you doing eats&#127791;&#127860;?


----------



## Tonio1 (Jul 8, 2020)

mch said:


> Stop stealing shit then&#128514;
> 
> Im kidding. To each their own when it comes to intentional shuffling (theft). If you were doing that then I'd say you need to not do it anymore and come up with another angle. Ever heard of longhauling?


I didn't do it intentionally if that is why they've flagged my account



Mkang14 said:


> @Tonio1 Are you doing eats&#127791;&#127860;?


No just rides



Tonio1 said:


> I didn't do it intentionally if that is why they've flagged my account
> 
> 
> No just rides


What about you?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I shuffled a lot, intentionally, in many, many ways. I've had cancelation fees reversed but I've never received even a warning. I know people who shuffle far more than I do and they've been doing it for far longer and they're still on the platform. Don't know what to tell ya.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Bunch of fraudster THIEVES in this thread!

I'm giving all of you ONE star and NO tip!

&#128078;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Tonio1 said:


> I didn't do it intentionally if that is why they've flagged my account


People do, and they are most likely confusing you with some nefarious character that does. Do you cancel a lot? I'd switch up your habbits and try not to cancel as much. They don't care what your side of the story is.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Bunch of fraudster THIEVES in this thread!
> 
> I'm giving all of you ONE star and NO tip!
> 
> &#128078;


A basket of deplorables, amirite?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Bunch of fraudster THIEVES in this thread!
> 
> I'm giving all of you ONE star and NO tip!
> 
> &#128078;


Hear hear!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Bunch of fraudster THIEVES in this thread!
> 
> I'm giving all of you ONE star and NO tip!
> 
> &#128078;


In my defense, I attempted to shuffle once and did it wrong because turns out it was a legit cancel. Kinda shilly like that &#128522;


----------



## Tonio1 (Jul 8, 2020)

mch said:


> People do, and they are most likely confusing you with some nefarious character that does. Do you cancel a lot? I'd switch up your habbits and try not to cancel as much. They don't care what your side of the story is.


What am i supposed to do if they don't show up at the pick up point? Play hide and seek with them?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> In my defense, I attempted to shuffle once and did it wrong because turns out it was a legit cancel. Kinda shilly like that &#128522;


I was tempted do it to once, but I remembered I had some self respect


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Bunch of fraudster THIEVES in this thread!
> 
> I'm giving all of you ONE star and NO tip!
> 
> &#128078;


Lol like you tip anyways.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Tonio1 said:


> What am i supposed to do if they don't show up at the pick up point? Play hide and seek with them?


But how often do they not show up? What is your cancel rate?


----------



## Tonio1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> But how often do they not show up? What is your cancel rate?
> View attachment 483616


Cancellation rate only shows trips drivers cancel before the timer gets to less than 3 minutes left


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

OP, can you please just fess up to whatever the iffy thing you think you were doing is?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Tonio1 said:


> Cancellation rate only shows trips drivers cancel before the timer gets to less than 3 minutes left


So you know that you have to wait out 3minutes. Not your first time at the rodeo &#128521;.

How about a guesstimate. You had 20 pings, how many were over 3 minute cancels?


----------



## Tonio1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> So you know that you have to wait out 3minutes huh. Not your first time at the rodeo &#128521;.
> 
> How about a guesstimate. You had 20 pings, how many were over 3 minute cancels?


Sometimes none sometimes 3 or 4 it just depends



Tonio1 said:


> Sometimes none sometimes 3 or 4 it just depends


Have to wait 5 minutes to get cancellation fee


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Tonio1 said:


> Sometimes none sometimes 3 or 4 it just depends


Is it totally random or are the cancels all coming from the same general area? Like a difficult apt complex maybe? If thats the case you need to avoid that place.


----------



## Tonio1 (Jul 8, 2020)

mch said:


> Is it totally random or are the cancels all coming from the same general area? Like a difficult apt complex maybe? If thats the case you need to avoid that place.


Totally random


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I usually don't have more than one paid cancellation in a shift.  That's one out of about twenty rides. Many days I have none.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol like you tip anyways.


They did give their stimulus check to a needy family.


----------



## Tonio1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I usually don't have more than one paid cancellation in a shift. That's one out of about twenty rides.


Sometimes i get none in 20 just depends


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> Is it totally random or are the cancels all coming from the same general area? Like a difficult apt complex maybe? If thats the case you need to avoid that place.


I suspect OP knows a lot more about shuffling then you and I &#128514;. We can barely cancel right.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Tonio1 said:


> Sometimes i get none in 20 just depends


Look, it doesn't seem to be that cancellation behavior is the reason for this. We have no idea what they are referring to. Your best bet is to go out over the next few days and try to bust out as many uneventful and complete trips as you can to make whatever issue they are warning you about to be a very small percentage of the rides you are giving.

What about cleaning fees? Are you requesting those often?

What about "no mask" cancellations?

Are you working multiple apps and completing trips on another app while you uber pax is waiting on you?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Tonio1 said:


> Sometimes i get none in 20 just depends


Wonder if it's related to July 4th &#129300;. My cancelation jumped to 20% after new years. Did you see a lot of weird activity that day? Maybe there is some way to explain why you were flagged.

I've found that many times when dealing with uber support, I have to find the right answer myself and let them know so they can fix. Cant go in with blanks. Rohit will devour you like a shark.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> A basket of deplorables, amirite?


I like baskets :smiles: 


mch said:


> Hear hear!!


The big homie @mch keepin it classy as per usual &#128074;


Mkang14 said:


> In my defense, I attempted to shuffle once and did it wrong because turns out it was a legit cancel. Kinda shilly like that &#128522;


Okay, you get two stars cuz you're cute and I bet you smell like candy :smiles:


CJfrom619 said:


> Lol like you tip anyways.


&#128552;

Not in my budget, sorry! I'll make sure to at least TIP my hat to you when I go to SD next year &#127913;


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

You must be shuffling wrong... just make sure you wave to your pax as you shuffle


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Speaking of shuffles, I think no members here are as highly experienced and honourable as @New2This !

@ariel5466 @ColdRider FYI, it is no longer worth to shuffle in Lyft with the new minimum $2 cancellation policy. It only works for Lux (I remember I collected a $10)!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tonio1 said:


> I have a message saying that I'm being flagged for fraudulent activity. I haven't done anything fraudulent. I've phone uber asking what it means and they said that I've been cancelling trips. How is cancelling trips fraudulent?


First thing is, what is your cancellation rate at right now? Second thing, do you get paid for most of your cancellations? Meaning you're following the protocol of waiting out the 5 minutes or are you getting impatient and canceling sooner than the five minutes? If you're following protocol and getting paid out , it shouldn't have any effect on your cancellation rate. If you're not following protocol and not getting paid out on them, they are going to count against your cancellation rate and don't be mistaken you can be deactivated for this. While they cannot deactivate you for acceptance rate they can for cancellation rate.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It not a legitimate cancellation as you don't get any warnings or anything if you have wait out for the rider and the rider is a no show. For those that don't know all the rider has to say is "I was waiting for my Uber but I never saw my Uber and got a cancel ride fee." The system refunds the rider even though the driver will keep the fee 99% of the time. 

What I'm thinking his doing is taking a trip and dropping the rider off but leaving the ride on until the rider cancels or until he feels like ending the trip. His probably cashing out the balance right after as well.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Tonio1 said:


> What am i supposed to do if they don't show up at the pick up point? Play hide and seek with them?


You're supposed to get out of your car and go looking for them. You knock on the address door and If theres no answer you knock on the neighboring doors and inquire where the person you're looking for is. I carry a big posterboard that says "UBER" on it in permanant marker so it's all official looking and shit.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Speaking of shuffles, I think no members here are as highly experienced and honourable as @New2This !
> 
> @ariel5466 @ColdRider FYI, it is no longer worth to shuffle in Lyft with the new minimum $2 cancellation policy. It only works for Lux (I remember I collected a $10)!


I'm honoured (see I even spelled it weird in your honour).

My next account name will be "The Honourable Shuffler".

I'm gonna be a dick and throw gas on the fire.

For the uninitiated:

Pools are the best for Shuffling



















The Long Distance Shuffles max is $15 FWIW:










Really I don't think it's cancelling that got OP in trouble:










Not mine but to give you *guyes* an idea of what is possible. This was from a Meetup. Beers and wings don't pay for themselves:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I usually don't have more than one paid cancellation in a shift. That's one out of about twenty rides. Many days I have none.


I think I am about one a month.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

mch said:


> You're supposed to get out of your car and go looking for them. You knock on the address door and If theres no answer you knock on the neighboring doors and inquire where the person you're looking for is. I carry a big posterboard that says "UBER" on it in permanant marker so it's all official looking and shit.


I have a spot light on my car that projects the Uber symbol up in the sky, you know like the BAT Light. I also us a PA System to call out the riders name at around 105 dB. If that does not work I blast my train horn that is installed on the car. By know everyone in the neighborhood knows I'm there and who my PAX is. I just found the poster board that says Uber was not as effective.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I have a spot light on my car that projects the Uber symbol up in the sky, you know like the BAT Light. I also us a PA System to call out the riders name at around 105 dB. If that does not work I blast my train horn that is installed on the car. By know everyone in the neighborhood knows I'm there and who my PAX is. I just found the poster board that says Uber was not as effective.


Dude that sounds amazing! You gotta send me some plans and blueprints so I can hook that up on my ride! Im ready to advance to the next level.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mch said:


> Dude that sounds amazing! You gotta send me some plans and blueprints so I can hook that up on my ride!!!!


For what?

"Hey Chad come get your ****ing Chicken Mcnuggets"? &#128514;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

New2This said:


> For what?
> 
> "Hey Chad come get your @@@@ing Chicken Mcnuggets"? &#128514;


"Yo Lil B, come get your stank azz bloomin onion out of my car!"


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I usually don't have more than one paid cancellation in a shift. That's one out of about twenty rides. Many days I have none.


Same my cancellation rate is always under 5%.



New2This said:


> I'm honoured (see I even spelled it weird in your honour).
> 
> My next account name will be "The Honourable Shuffler".
> 
> ...


Lol bro what's the point, they drove around for 3 hrs and made 60 bucks. You shoulda just taken the trips they may have tipped more than that.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> The ones who intentionally shuffle by hiding their cars just outside of view (around a corner and whatnot) are too just over the line for my liking, but the ones who shuffle "rides" while riding in a friend's car or while walking around the mall or someplace are something else.


I can't stand the oneS who shuffle lunch


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lvd2020 said:


> Lol bro what's the point, they drove around for 3 hrs and made 60 bucks. You shoulda just taken the trips they may have tipped more than that.


It's art dude. A performance piece.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

mch said:


> Stop stealing shit then&#128514;
> 
> Im kidding. To each their own when it comes to intentional shuffling (theft). If you were doing that then I'd say you need to not do it anymore and come up with another angle. Ever heard of longhauling?


Tell me more about this long hauling


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> Bunch of fraudster THIEVES in this thread!
> 
> I'm giving all of you ONE star and NO tip!
> 
> &#128078;


Yes , uber and lyft are fraudsters for sure


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol discussing cancellation rate .... I feel like ant because my is back down to the 40%... usually hover around 60%


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lvd2020 said:


> Lol bro what's the point, they drove around for 3 hrs and made 60 bucks. You shoulda just taken the trips they may have tipped more than that.


That was done at a Meetup sitting at a bar.

ZERO miles


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’ve been tempted to activate a lyft account to shuffle at Disney at closing time in the taxi.

I could mute my phone and just wait and wait and collect a few bucks.

All the while I’m on the taxi queue...


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Tonio1 said:


> I have a message saying that I'm being flagged for fraudulent activity. I haven't done anything fraudulent. I've phone uber asking what it means and they said that I've been cancelling trips. How is cancelling trips fraudulent?


Cancelling trips deliberately to collect cancellation fee. Not sure if its worth doing, you can only collect a fee for pax no show, after 5 minutes


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

how dare you cancel after you provide 5-20+ minutes free labor & gas JUST to get the details of your blank contract?

& how dare you use 3rd grade math skills and 5 seconds to determine the blank contract contains illegal terms that pay illegal wages or require more free labor & then cancel per your independent contract rights, labor laws, human & constitutional rights?

If you dont privide free labor youre commiting "fraud" and will be fired which is also duress & coercion

but what do i know i didnt define the term nor have been found guilty in court of fraud numerous times like uber the only real fraud in this situation.



Labor(human) trafficking in the United States is a form of human trafficking where victims are made to perform a task through force, fraud or coercion as it occurs in the United States.

Labor(human) trafficking is a form of modern-day slavery in which individuals perform labor or services through the use of force, fraud, or coercion.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I think I am about one a month.


PAID cancellations? 


Lvd2020 said:


> Same my cancellation rate is always under 5%.


Those would be UNPAID cancellations. Not paid cancellations.

OP said PAID cancellations guys &#128517;


Coachman said:


> I usually don't have more than one paid cancellation in a shift. That's one out of about twenty rides. Many days I have none.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

Tonio1 said:


> I have a message saying that I'm being flagged for fraudulent activity. I haven't done anything fraudulent. I've phone uber asking what it means and they said that I've been cancelling trips. How is cancelling trips fraudulent?


I don't see how a driver cancellation could ever be fraudulent, in 99% of cases.
1. If driver is too far away, the countdown stops, no fee is possible.
2. Pax can see where driver is on their map, if they ever bother to look.
3. Pax can look around and come find driver.
4. Pax is responsible for not being curbside ready upon driver arrival.
5. No parking / can't stop on the road means going around a corner is often necessary.

The only situation where I would agree it's fraudulent is when the rider tries to enter the car before the cancel timer is up, but the driver keeps the door locked and collects the fee anyway.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

ThraddashTorch9517 said:


> I don't see how a driver cancellation could ever be fraudulent, in 99% of cases.
> 1. If driver is too far away, the countdown stops, no fee is possible.
> 2. Pax can see where driver is on their map, if they ever bother to look.
> 3. Pax can look around and come find driver.
> ...


Guilty and don't care , it feels good when they keep you waiting 4.5 minutes then they can't get in , the look on their little faces are so cute in my opinion


----------



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

Tonio1 said:


> I have a message saying that I'm being flagged for fraudulent activity. I haven't done anything fraudulent. I've phone uber asking what it means and they said that I've been cancelling trips. How is cancelling trips fraudulent?


They never give a reason for fraudulent activity,that's probably only a suggestion they mentioned, adjusting a drop off point on the drivers app can cause it always tell the pax to adjust it.


----------



## RchyUber (May 4, 2020)

What is Shuffling?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RchyUber said:


> What is Shuffling?


Basically accepting a ride with the intent of driving to near the PAX, hiding, and waiting out the timer to collect a cancel fee.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

RchyUber said:


> What is Shuffling?





FLKeys said:


> Basically accepting a ride with the intent of driving to near the PAX, hiding, and waiting out the timer to collect a cancel fee.


Or hanging out at a bar in Shirlington and taking a short stroll... &#128520;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I know a great shuffle place, High School next to a Walmart, kids walk from the High School to the Walmart for pick-up. You can get there 30 minutes before school lets out and stay for 45 minutes after school lets out and collect at least 10 shuffles a day between students and shoppers.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Basically accepting a ride with the intent of driving to near the PAX, hiding, and waiting out the timer to collect a cancel fee.





ariel5466 said:


> Or hanging out at a bar in Shirlington and taking a short stroll... &#128520;


&#129324; &#128078;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> &#129324; &#128078;


Hater! &#128523;


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Ummmm... im probably the worse person to explain shuffling but since I'm one of the first ones to respond, here it goes.
> 
> They think you tricked customers into waiting out the timer so you can collect a cancel fee without having to do the ride.


How else would you do it, actually pick them up????

Lol jkjk


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> How else would you do it, actually pick them up????
> 
> Lol jkjk


Think it gets more complicated then my simple definition. Something about hiding out in bars, shuffle parties, etc. &#129335;‍♀

Why I'm not the beat person to explain it &#128078;


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Tonio1 said:


> What am i supposed to do if they don't show up at the pick up point? Play hide and seek with them?


No. Try Marco Polo. Its faster. Just remember you have to keep your eyes closed when you drive towards them...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> No. Try Marco Polo. Its faster. Just remember you have to keep your eyes closed when you drive towards them...


And hope their name is not Marco&#129335;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Think it gets more complicated then my simple definition. Something about hiding out in bars, shuffle parties, etc. &#129335;‍♀
> 
> Why I'm not the beat person to explain it &#128078;


Your original explanation nailed one of the ways to shuffle. There are several. But what they all have in common is that the driver does not intend to pick up the pax and does intend to collect $3.75 or whatever a cancel fee is these days. The pax can easily hit a few buttons and get a refund. Meanwhile the driver gets paid without using miles or dealing with a paxhole. And Uber loses to both.


----------



## tattheuberdriver (Jul 6, 2020)

I've been driving ride share for YEARS and have never heard of or even thought of "shuffling" lol always someone doing something lol smh


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Your original explanation nailed one of the ways to shuffle. There are several. But what they all have in common is that the driver does not intend to pick up the pax and does intend to collect $3.75 or whatever a cancel fee is these days. The pax can easily hit a few buttons and get a refund. Meanwhile the driver gets paid without using miles or dealing with a paxhole. And Uber loses to both.


Oh don't be mistaken. Uber will take your no-show fee back. I caught them doing that couple times. I've always got a refund on the refund but still, it's hard to tell because it doesn't show up as $0 once they do it. you actually have to go into the trip

There is no struggling for me. My passengers would hunt me down. I got pulled over once on the way to pick up passengers. Guess who walked three blocks to find me? Yep the passengers&#128517;&#129318;&#127996;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh don't be mistaken. Uber will take your no-show fee back. I caught them doing that couple times. I've always got a refund on the refund but still, it's hard to tell because it doesn't show up as $0 once they do it. you actually have to go into the trip
> 
> There is no struggling for me. My passengers would hunt me down. I got pulled over once on the way to pick up passengers. Guess who walked three blocks to find me? Yep the passengers&#128517;&#129318;&#127996;


I've had a few reversed but @New2This has taught me well. You can always get them reversed back when you send them a profanity-laced message. Uber responds well to verbal abuse. &#129315;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I've had a few reversed but @New2This has taught me well. You can always get them reversed back when you send them a profanity-laced message. Uber responds well to verbal abuse. &#129315;


&#128517;&#128517; ah ha! Good to know. Well I can say with certainty, do not use any legal terms in the sense of legal action. Anything that could be interpreted as you threatening legal action such as that is fraudulent. you're intentionally misleading drivers with no intent on paying them or that is deceptive business practice, followed up with that is illegal or anyting else they could construe as the threat for legal action. I also wouldn't that they are stealing it that was ever to be the case. It's definitely not in your accounts best interest &#128556;&#129335;


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> &#128517;&#128517; ah ha! Good to know. Well I can say with certainty, do not use any legal terms in the sense of legal action. Anything that could be interpreted as you threatening legal action such as that is fraudulent. you're intentionally misleading drivers with no intent on paying them or that is deceptive business practice, followed up with that is illegal or anyting else they could construe as the threat for legal action. I also wouldn't that they are stealing it that was ever to be the case. It's definitely not in your accounts best interest &#128556;&#129335;


every "support" message ive sent for 5 years had attn fbi labor department whistleblower.gov human trafficking in it somewhere & i only contact to gather evidence of your employers illegal activity & labor law violations in my jurisditction no response needed uber on best

literally have thousands of them with zero issues never cuz though that will get the "support" abuse flag but idk never felt the need to cuss em out, i just document whatever law they broke let them know i documented it and accounts been fine

imagine contacting any hr department to report your manager human trafficking you & how fast it would take a human to investigate lol not once has any human reached out in 5 years thousands of messages stating as such, just some copy & paste fraud acting like they cant read resolved rohit lmao


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> &#128517;&#128517; ah ha! Good to know. Well I can say with certainty, do not use any legal terms in the sense of legal action. Anything that could be interpreted as you threatening legal action such as that is fraudulent. you're intentionally misleading drivers with no intent on paying them or that is deceptive business practice, followed up with that is illegal or anyting else they could construe as the threat for legal action. I also wouldn't that they are stealing it that was ever to be the case. It's definitely not in your accounts best interest &#128556;&#129335;


I dunno, I've seen them respond well to being called "thieving bastards"


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I know a great shuffle place, High School next to a Walmart, kids walk from the High School to the Walmart for pick-up. You can get there 30 minutes before school lets out and stay for 45 minutes after school lets out and collect at least 10 shuffles a day between students and shoppers.


Now THIS is what I call a great Uber hack!

I have been here for almost 4 years, and I still learn something new every day.


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I shuffled a lot, intentionally, in many, many ways. I've had cancelation fees reversed but I've never received even a warning. I know people who shuffle far more than I do and they've been doing it for far longer and they're still on the platform. Don't know what to tell ya.


Are you in Sydney Australia?

Received message too bout fraudulent activities lol its crap coz have not...only thing I did fo was promote DIDI rideshare handing out referral cards to uber passengers...maybe Uber getting tough with drivers referring their customers to another rideshare, perhaps?
*Your account has been flagged for fraudulent activity*
Examples of this include but are not limited to requesting yourself for trips, creating duplicate accounts, taking trips without the intention to complete them, claiming false fees or charges, manipulating trip details, or intentionally accepting or completing trips with invalid riders.

We are notifying you that Uber reserves its rights regarding a breach of the Driver Terms and any further behaviour of this nature can lead to a review of your partnership with Uber.

Sincerely,
Uber B.V.

Received message too bout fraudulent activities lol its crap coz have not...only thing I did fo was promote DIDI rideshare handing out referral cards to uber passengers...maybe Uber getting tough with drivers referring their customers to another rideshare, perhaps?
*Your account has been flagged for fraudulent activity*
Examples of this include but are not limited to requesting yourself for trips, creating duplicate accounts, taking trips without the intention to complete them, claiming false fees or charges, manipulating trip details, or intentionally accepting or completing trips with invalid riders.

We are notifying you that Uber reserves its rights regarding a breach of the Driver Terms and any further behaviour of this nature can lead to a review of your partnership with Uber.

Sincerely,
Uber B.V.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Boondog1 said:


> Are you in Sydney Australia?


I'm in Richmond, Virginia.

Sorry you got flagged.


----------

